# Bogotá Congelada



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

yo no pondria carita de triste Luz...yo estaria Feliz :banana:..claro que no pase nada malo más bien....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

yo estaria feliz!!! al menos q granize por el aeropuerto nevar no creo...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Al nevar la ciudad entraria en Emergencia  aeropuertos cerrados, bypass obstruidos, carreteras cerradas, en fin se frenaria todo el sistema economico de la ciudad, Arequipa no esta preparada para algo asi, aunque viendo el lado positivo (como suelo hacer yo) se veria fantastica por el paisaje!


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Yo conozco Bogotà, se que hace frio, cuando la conocì tenìa una temperatura similar a la de Lima en Julio.... pero nieve!!!!
> 
> Por Dios, dime que eso es normal porque si no sinceramente creo que la cosa se està poniendo de mal en peor!


En realidad no es nieve, Vane, es granizo. En Bogotá ocurren varias granizadas al año y algunas partes de la ciudad, especialmente el Norte y Occidente, quedan con una capa blanca que no suele durar mucho tiempo. La granizada que hubo a finales del año pasado fue histórica y causó una emergencia en el centro de la ciudad, como se ve en algunas fotos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

si nevaria en la ciudad..supongo que todos los volcanes y los cerros estarian cubiertos de nieve.....lo máximo que he visto con nieve es hasta el mismo inicio del Misti y las puntas de algunos cerros con un poco en la cima..pero casi nada....


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Es increible si puedes (creo que estas en Bogota) puedes hacer tomas fotograficas para ver como es la situacion la ves pasada oi que hubo un tornado en Medellin? o en alguna otra ciudad, es verdad tambien eso?


La ultima vez que granizo acá fue hace como un mes, según recuerdo. Sacaré algunas fotos, cuando compre la camara en junio que me toca viajar a Arequipa, la anterior se me perdio ...:lol:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Brrrrrrrr
Cuando vi estas fotos en el thread original dije: qué cosa!!!???? Sabía que la ciudad ya de por sí es fría, pero esto me sorprendió de veras. Claro, viendo las fotos digo: "qué bonito", pero es que hay belleza en esas imágenes, claro que estar allí debe ser una cosa muuuy diferente.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

EFVF said:


> La ultima vez que granizo acá fue hace como un mes, según recuerdo. Sacaré algunas fotos, cuando compre la camara en junio que me toca viajar a Arequipa, la anterior se me perdio ...:lol:


Ya llegamos a los -3C en AQP....sigue aumentado el frio...hno:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

A cuantos grados ya cae nieve? aunque creo que tambien depende de la nubosidad, entonces no nevara!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

La nieve en algunas de las fotos se ve bacán, en especial con los niños jugando, pero luego con los autos bajo la nieve y todo eso ya hasta da cosas


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Asu, eso es Bogotá???
De cuándo son las fotos???


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Una cosa es nieve y otra granizo, aunq claro ambas pueden dar un aspecto similar en un foto,* lo de Bogotá es granizo*...que yo sepa la única ciudad grande donde ha llegado a nevar en el Perú ha sido en el Cuzco.....bueno en Puno, Cerro de Pasco y otras ciudades pequeñas es más frecuente......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowwww Dios mio ni enterado que en Bogotá nevara.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Por los noticieros Sudamericanos y especialmente Caracol, me he enterado de lo q esta pasando en el hno pais de Colombia, con desbordes, derrumbes mucha gente afectada, aparte de un sismo la semana pasada. Valor y fuerza, asi como nos ayudaron los colombianos cuando paso el terremoto en el sur chico del Perú, si podemos ayudarlos en algo ahi estaremos. Hay un solo continente y un solo corazon, se llama Sudamerica.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

asuuu k increible pense k era alguna ciudad de Canada"!? pero era Colombia k increible lo del calentamiento global y la tragedias k suelen suceder" claro k para algunos la nieve y graniso parece chevere claro en exceso no mucho, por k suceden muchos accidentes y no es muy agradable" y peor si sucederia en Lima creo k para ese tipo de cosas no esta preparada para algo asi"


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Pues aunque no es muy conveniente que caiga tanto granizo debido a los problemas que causa, le otorga a la ciudad un aspecto bastante estetico...se ve bien elegante cuando esta cubierta de blanco. Me encantaron las fotos, gracias por mostrarlas.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow,, parece una pesadilla,,, paso eso en serio en bogota??, no lo puedo creer,,

Bogota esta a la misma Altura de Arequipa pero mas cerca al Ecuador , pero aqui nunca nevo, es mas las peores nevadas ni siquiera han alcanzado las partes altas de la ciudad (Alto cayma o Chiguata).. sera talves porque es menos seco, y en bogotad hay + humedad y combinado con una rafaga fria de aire produce granizo....

Increible y que loco el clima :crazy:


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> En el Perú la línea de nieves está por sobre los 4,800 m.s.n.m., y con el calentamiento global está subiendo .... supongo que en Colombia la línea de nieves es la misma; no conozco Bogotá, pero sabía que es una de las ciudades más frías de Colombia por su altura (similar a Arequipa) ... pero JAMÁS pensé que pudiera nevar!!!!!! :crazy:


Pero consideren que Bogota esta más cerca de la linea ecuatorial que Arequipa, hasta donde calculo, y teóricamente llegar al punto de granizada debería ser más difícil!!!

El cambio climatico, nos va a dar vuelta y media en estos años van a ver!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> Pero consideren que Bogota esta más cerca de la linea ecuatorial que Arequipa, hasta donde calculo, y teóricamente llegar al punto de granizada debería ser más difícil!!!
> 
> El cambio climatico, nos va a dar vuelta y media en estos años van a ver!!!


claro porque está más cerca a linea del ecuador y son zonas casi tropicales...deberia ser más dificil que neve en Bogota que en AQP....pero así de loco esta el clima.....donde si llega a nevar pero es cada casi 4 - 5 años es en el Colca....


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

LAKA LAKA KE FRIZERRRRR,Y TODO SE LO DEBEMOS AL CALENTAMIENTO GLOBAL.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

En Bogotá es raro un fenómeno así, tan raro como si en Lima llueva a cántaros y encima con rayos y truenos (cosa que si he visto por La Molina durante el Fenómeno del Niño 1998 y Abril 2001). Hay fotos que me agradaron de Bogotá cubierta de blanco, y otras que no, me refiero a las fotos trájicas. 
Con respecto a los últimos acontecimientos en Colombia por el invierno, esperemos que eso pare ya y no se sigan sumando ni muertos ni damnificados. Vamos Colombia que ya pasará todas estas desgracias..., mucha fuerza!


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Parque Nacional






























Paque Metropolitano Simón Bolívar




















Parque el Salitre











Una cerca a mi apartamento











Parque El Virrey











Plaza de Toros










Torres del Parque


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Me late que les estan vendiendo gato por liebre*:bash:...para comenzar *eso no es nieve, es granizo*, algo muy distinto a nieve, y que incluso en muchas ciudades andinas es muy común este fenómeno, por ejemplo en Huaraz y el callejón de Huaylas es muy común .....*Además no es la primera vez que graniza en Bogotá*..aunque entiendo, como se ve blanco muchos creen que es nieve.....*nunca ha nevado en Bogotá*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

ch'i said:


> En realidad no es nieve, Vane, es granizo. En Bogotá ocurren varias granizadas al año y algunas partes de la ciudad, especialmente el Norte y Occidente, quedan con una capa blanca que no suele durar mucho tiempo. La granizada que hubo a finales del año pasado fue histórica y causó una emergencia en el centro de la ciudad, como se ve en algunas fotos.


Ah bueno Henry gracias por la aclaraciòn... es cierto no todo lo que brilla es oro y no todo lo blanco que cubre un suelo es nieve 

Y gracias por darte vueltas siempre por mi foro, eres lo màximo!


----------



## daniel_bga (Oct 14, 2006)

^^ Obvio que no es nieve, ya ch'i lo aclaró hace un rato. Saludos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

sarfresh_1 said:


> *Me late que les estan vendiendo gato por liebre*:bash:...para comenzar *eso no es nieve, es granizo*, algo muy distinto a nieve, y que incluso en muchas ciudades andinas es muy común este fenómeno, por ejemplo en Huaraz y el callejón de Huaylas es muy común .....*Además no es la primera vez que graniza en Bogotá*..aunque entiendo, como se ve blanco muchos creen que es nieve.....*nunca ha nevado en Bogotá*



Es que el chico ese, PeterPaisa, fácil y cree que sólo en su país se dan de forma tan brusca esos fenómenos climáticos efecto del calentamiento global... Para reírse, simplemente...




PeterPaisa said:


> *He abierto este trhead para que los amigos peruanos se den cuenta sobre los efectos del cambio climático* y comparen que cláse de granizadas y tardes heladas transcurren en la capital colombiana. Obviamente, podrán comparar paisajes de la ciudad (congelados).



O no?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahhh! Pucha, ese es un efecto del famoso cambio climático del que tanto hablan? Pucha...me han abierto los ojos!


----------



## PeterPaisa (Apr 13, 2008)

Si, obviamente el calentamiento global es una tendencia mundial que ya todo el mundo conoce, pero quería mostrar especialmente lo que ha sucedido en Bogotá. Me encantó esa foto de las torres del parque.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> Bogota esta a la misma Altura de Arequipa pero mas cerca al Ecuador , pero aqui nunca nevo, es mas las peores nevadas ni siquiera han alcanzado las partes altas de la ciudad (Alto cayma o Chiguata).. sera talves porque es menos seco, y en bogotad hay + humedad y combinado con una rafaga fria de aire produce granizo....
> 
> Increible y que loco el clima :crazy:


De hecho es mas alta que Aqp, llega a 2800 msnm


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Las fotos simplemente son increibles! :O


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Todo s efecto del calentamiento global .....SAVE YOUR HOME....SAVE THE PLANET NOW!!!!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

El granizo si da miedo, hasta a nosotros los serranos nos da temor, sobre todo cuando los granizos son grandes...yo he visto granizadas en Cusco con granizos casi del porte de una canica, esos te rompen lunas hasta de autos..si te agarra en la calle te puede lastimar el cráneo....lo peor es ver techos de grifos o algunos locales que no tuvieron una adecuada caida venirse abajo en cuestión de 3 o 5 minutos y siempre ocurren colisiones de autos...para el transito vehicular el granizo es mas peligroso que la nieve.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Increible las fotos, parece que nevar no es usual debido que ha colapsado todo y no se aprecia una infraestructura que soporte ese clima.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Alguien podria informar sobre los tornados que hay alla? es verdad eso? son comunes?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sugarrw said:


> Ya llegamos a los -3C en AQP....sigue aumentado el frio...hno:


NO creo ya seria demasiado, aunque hacia años que no sentia tanto frio.

Segun el SENAHMI estamos por los 4 grados centigrados y lo mas probable es que siga bajando ya que recien empieza la temporada fria. Y lo pero es que tengo que levantarme a las 6 am para ir a la U


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

pero esa es la temperatura del viernes.....la que yo te digo es del día martes!!!!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Chocaviento said:


> Es increible si puedes (creo que estas en Bogota) puedes hacer tomas fotograficas para ver como es la situacion la ves pasada oi que hubo un tornado en Medellin? o en alguna otra ciudad, es verdad tambien eso?


El tornado fue en Barranquilla y fueron tres.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Increible, pense que solo habian tornados en Estados Unidos  tendrian fotos?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Claro, mira:






Afortunadamente en Medellin nunca ha habido tornados, ni nevadas. Solamente ha habido temblores pero no muy fuertes.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente increible, y alli son o eran comunes estos tornados?

Tengo miedo que algun dia aqui en Arequipa se forme uno asi.


----------

